# User Experience (UX) Suggestions



## David Friedel (Mar 2, 2021)

I am a usability (user experience) designer for a living. Here are some of my suggestions for a better experience with the TiVo 4K Streamer:


Have two separate "My Lists" for movies and television. When clicking "My Shows" it should show a list with a selection at the top saying "My TV" and "My Movies" and allow the user to shift modes between them. Users watch TV and movies in two different ways. Television favorites you go back to every day to find new episodes, while movie favorites you browse through one evening to watch just once.

Rename "My Shows" to "Favorites". This goes along with #1. Users know that term and it would better describe the "TV/Movie" area above.

Go into the Home screen and scroll down to "All Apps" to the "My Services" line. Well obviously they are not all the services! Some apps are missing from this list and cannot be added. In my case I have Discovery Plus and it's just not in that list. Every signed up app should be in the list.

"My Shows" sort by date, doesn't sort by date watched. Several shows I watch daily are still stuck down the page in the list. So is it "sort by date added" ? It would seem more logical to sort by "date last watched".

The Guide works well, but only if you are a Sling subscriber. I am actually a Sling subscriber so it works great for me, but I've heard this usability complaint from others saying that non-Sling users don't have as good an experience.

There is a bug with going directly to content from the "about" screen. This may only be with Hulu, but when I watch a show from the "about" details screen, I click "Hulu" and it launches an episode. But it's showing Season 1, Ep 1 of the series every time. I have to stop the playback, hit the "go back" button, and relaunch it to the correct episode.


----------

